# ScoTTish pre-meet meet - Sunday 9th March - CHANGE OF DATE



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay, while we try to sort out a wee weekend away, anybody up for a pre-weekend away meet?

When: Sunday 9th March
Where: Duthie Park, Aberdeen
Time: 2pm
Route: Cairn O' Mount :twisted: 
Food: Back to Chateau Phope de Hev for bacon butties (unless you fancy someplace else)

Hev x

So who is coming????
Hev  
phope :roll:
RK07 (well he is 85% certain he'll be)
chrisabdn (providing the mrs says yes ) 
kammyTT
veedubdan


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Okay, while we try to sort out a wee weekend away, anybody up for a pre-weekend away meet?
> 
> When: Sunday 2nd March
> Where: Duthie Park, Aberdeen
> ...


Can we do the Saturday? This is Mothering Sunday :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, while we try to sort out a wee weekend away, anybody up for a pre-weekend away meet?
> ...


Arse!.......... I'm working the Saturday.................... how about this Sunday?..............Sunday 24th February???

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Naomi agrees that I am an arse so that is settled...

Stick with the 2nd and see what interest there is first. Saturday is as good as Sunday as far as seeing Mum goes plus we're more likely to get a table somewhere on the Saturday.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay doke, keeping the date for SUNDAY 2ND MARCH!

So...................am I adding you to the list or not?

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Okay doke, keeping the date for SUNDAY 2ND MARCH!
> 
> So...................am I adding you to the list or not?
> 
> Hev x


I'll have to speak with my Mum first :roll:

Just kidding, 85% Yes.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry, I am down south that weekend Hev.

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Sorry, I am down south that weekend Hev.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


I don't think you love us anymore Jock 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its a long trip for the day :?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I am down south that weekend Hev.
> ...


I do, but you keep forgetting to check my diary before making plans!!!

Jock

8)


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

unfortunately ill be skiing in Andorra...........so ill not make it


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

rosshastie said:


> unfortunately ill be skiing in Andorra...........so ill not make it


I have an idea :idea:

I'll go skiing and you can go to the meet :roll: Some days I amaze myself...


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll go skiing and you can go to the meet :roll: Some days I amaze myself... [/quote]

Yeah great idea......................but na, think i better go......you might see me on a live web cam of some sort tho :lol:


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Bollox, i have a wedidng on the sat night in Inverness, wont be back in time!

Cairn'o mount would have been great.

hope the weathers great for your guy's!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Is it worth changing it to the 9th then???????

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Is it worth changing it to the 9th then???????
> 
> Hev x


No good for me....

Just kidding  Should be OK.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Is it worth changing it to the 9th then???????
> ...












Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Bloomin customers :roll:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Hev said:


> Is it worth changing it to the 9th then???????
> 
> Hev x


that might work better for me ... don't pick the TT up until the 8th ... it'll be all shiney and nooo!


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Bloomin customers :roll:


oi! watch it! :lol:


----------



## iwantcambelt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hev said:


> Okay, while we try to sort out a wee weekend away, anybody up for a pre-weekend away meet?
> 
> When: Sunday 2nd March
> Where: Duthie Park, Aberdeen
> ...


hi hev,

really want to go! but thought it's 2..... far away from me (434 miles from birmingham and 434 miles the way back). Can't do it until easter break. but wish you all the best.

rex


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=end.gif] Hi Hev, tried on several occasions to tex you and Iv pm'd you but had no reply. Iv just got back last night from overseas from a business trip and now also been job hunting as iv been made redundent, things not going to plan.............right now feel like [smiley=hanged.gif] myself, joke.......... I spoke to my friend who owns the Royal Dunkeld Hotel and he says he could NOT accomodate us over the easter weekend but anytime after that would be ok, as thats a busy time for him, he is usually fully booked then. Also, he would not be able to give me discount for the rooms then. I would get discount the weekends after. He has 35 rooms in the hotel and also has chalets at the back of the hotel all in the same grounds. Parking is all round the back of the hotel where we can see the cars, also they would be safe there.

He can also arrange for us to do 4x4 of road driving, clay pidgeon shooting, quads etc. Depending if thats what some people want. Can you maybe try and email Neil again and see what he thinks. Im sorry iv not been in touch with this more, just been up to my eyes in it. I might have to put any trip on hold just now, till I get sorted. Will let you know. Hope all is well with everyone...............DRIVE SAFELY GUYS...........

Regards Helen......


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

we should be able to make that hev.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> we should be able to make that hev.


Which one? the 2nd or 9th?

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> [smiley=end.gif] Hi Hev, tried on several occasions to tex you and Iv pm'd you but had no reply. Iv just got back last night from overseas from a business trip and now also been job hunting as iv been made redundent, things not going to plan.............right now feel like [smiley=hanged.gif] myself, joke.......... I spoke to my friend who owns the Royal Dunkeld Hotel and he says he could NOT accomodate us over the easter weekend but anytime after that would be ok, as thats a busy time for him, he is usually fully booked then. Also, he would not be able to give me discount for the rooms then. I would get discount the weekends after. He has 35 rooms in the hotel and also has chalets at the back of the hotel all in the same grounds. Parking is all round the back of the hotel where we can see the cars, also they would be safe there.
> 
> He can also arrange for us to do 4x4 of road driving, clay pidgeon shooting, quads etc. Depending if thats what some people want. Can you maybe try and email Neil again and see what he thinks. Im sorry iv not been in touch with this more, just been up to my eyes in it. I might have to put any trip on hold just now, till I get sorted. Will let you know. Hope all is well with everyone...............DRIVE SAFELY GUYS...........
> 
> Regards Helen......


You have mail 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the 9th for us, mothers day is a no no :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Juggernot jugs said:


> [smiley=end.gif] Hi Hev, tried on several occasions to tex you and Iv pm'd you but had no reply. Iv just got back last night from overseas from a business trip and now also been job hunting as iv been made redundent, things not going to plan.............right now feel like [smiley=hanged.gif] myself, joke.......... I spoke to my friend who owns the Royal Dunkeld Hotel and he says he could NOT accomodate us over the easter weekend but anytime after that would be ok, as thats a busy time for him, he is usually fully booked then. Also, he would not be able to give me discount for the rooms then. I would get discount the weekends after. He has 35 rooms in the hotel and also has chalets at the back of the hotel all in the same grounds. Parking is all round the back of the hotel where we can see the cars, also they would be safe there.
> 
> He can also arrange for us to do 4x4 of road driving, clay pidgeon shooting, quads etc. Depending if thats what some people want. Can you maybe try and email Neil again and see what he thinks. Im sorry iv not been in touch with this more, just been up to my eyes in it. I might have to put any trip on hold just now, till I get sorted. Will let you know. Hope all is well with everyone...............DRIVE SAFELY GUYS...........
> 
> Regards Helen......


Sorry to hear that :?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Juggernot jugs said:


> [smiley=end.gif] Hi Hev, tried on several occasions to tex you and Iv pm'd you but had no reply. Iv just got back last night from overseas from a business trip and now also been job hunting as iv been made redundent, things not going to plan.............right now feel like [smiley=hanged.gif] myself, joke.......... I spoke to my friend who owns the Royal Dunkeld Hotel and he says he could NOT accomodate us over the easter weekend but anytime after that would be ok, as thats a busy time for him, he is usually fully booked then. Also, he would not be able to give me discount for the rooms then. I would get discount the weekends after. He has 35 rooms in the hotel and also has chalets at the back of the hotel all in the same grounds. Parking is all round the back of the hotel where we can see the cars, also they would be safe there.
> 
> He can also arrange for us to do 4x4 of road driving, clay pidgeon shooting, quads etc. Depending if thats what some people want. Can you maybe try and email Neil again and see what he thinks. Im sorry iv not been in touch with this more, just been up to my eyes in it. I might have to put any trip on hold just now, till I get sorted. Will let you know. Hope all is well with everyone...............DRIVE SAFELY GUYS...........
> 
> Regards Helen......


Also sorry to hear this Helen  . Hope you get it all sorted out soon. Just get along to a meet you know how much it will cheer you up


----------



## RichGall (Aug 21, 2007)

hey guys I have just not long recived my new TT and I have just joined the TTOC. Just wanting to know when the next meet in aberdeen would be as I work offshore and wont be home for this one.

It would be goot to get along to some of these.

Cheers


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RichGall said:


> hey guys I have just not long recived my new TT and I have just joined the TTOC. Just wanting to know when the next meet in aberdeen would be as I work offshore and wont be home for this one.
> 
> It would be goot to get along to some of these.
> 
> Cheers


Hi
Welcome to the crew 

The next meet after this one will be around about Easter time (although I am still trying to get it organised).........after that, I'm not sure yet - but keep your eyes peeled in this section 

Hev x


----------



## RichGall (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers I will do!

Thanks


----------



## RichGall (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers I will do!

Thanks


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

We won't make this one, out on the Saturday night (makes a change!)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

got a wedding sat night that i fergot about, if im not too pissed ill come along


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Duthie Park at 2pm then folks???

Hev x


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

2pm would be ok with me.

Not 100% I will be there yet but don't have anything else urgent lined up for Sunday unless the other half hasn't told me yet!! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

VeeDubDan said:


> 2pm would be ok with me.
> 
> Not 100% I will be there yet but don't have anything else urgent lined up for Sunday unless the other half hasn't told me yet!! :lol:


Oh so we are 2nd best eh??  :roll: ...........nothing else better to do? hmmph :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

2 x TT's and an R8??????

<fingers crossed for dry roads 8)>

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> 2 x TT's and an R8??????
> 
> <fingers crossed for dry roads 8)>
> 
> Hev x


Hev, PM all the Aberdonians as they will be at work still :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 2 x TT's and an R8??????
> ...


Just been doing that :lol: :lol: :lol: - AND got replies  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Any good ones?!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup!










Trying to bully them into tagging along!

Hev x


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Any good ones?!


what constitutes a 'good one'???? :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Any good ones?!
> ...


Well technically as you have not picked your car up.... :lol:

Be good to see you


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

you working tomorrow?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> you working tomorrow?


Sorry for the delay in replying - a black TT has just gone up in flames outside so I've been toasting marshmallows :lol: :lol: :lol: On a serious note it looks mighty fine 

I'm not working but I am popping in to deliver a car back to its rightful owner out towards Echt.

What time are you collecting?


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > you working tomorrow?
> ...


almost gave me a heart attack there ... still, i love toasted marshmallows, so there's always a silver lining! :lol:

i'm collecting at 10am ... looking forward to it.

presume the tank will be full of fuel and the boot full of freebies??? :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

chrisabdn said:


> presume the tank will be full of fuel and the boot full of freebies??? :lol:


I hate to put a dampener on your new toy.............. :roll:

Hev x


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Hev said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > presume the tank will be full of fuel and the boot full of freebies??? :lol:
> ...


i don't think a bag of marshmallows is too much to ask for after winding me up?? :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Full of what? What is this 'freebies' to which you refer?!

You will get a full tank of fuel and I might see if I have a TTOC flyer hanging around - its worth a look if you're not already aware of it :lol:

On a serious note it will be shame to see it go. The nicest service loan car we've had for a while :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > presume the tank will be full of fuel and the boot full of freebies??? :lol:
> ...


Oi you! Mr Phope can have first go in the R8 passenger seat for your cheek :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Full of what? What is this 'freebies' to which you refer?!
> 
> You will get a full tank of fuel and I might see if I have a TTOC flyer hanging around - its worth a look if you're not already aware of it :lol:
> 
> On a serious note it will be shame to see it go. The nicest service loan car we've had for a while :wink:


don't forget my marshmallows :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Full of what? What is this 'freebies' to which you refer?!
> ...


Any more of you two and I'll only remember the pointy stick :lol:

Hey Hev, at least we know who will be bringing the sweets for the journey


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


Ahhh, but eat too many and you'll barff over that nice R8.........best you walk and I'll drive the R8 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh what a beautiful morning............ oh what a beautiful day.....................

8) 

Hev x


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Hev said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning............ oh what a beautiful day.....................
> 
> 8)
> 
> Hev x


Perfect for giving the TT a wash and shine before meeting up!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The hills are alive...................with the sound of ..................V6's!!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> The hills are alive...................with the sound of ..................V6's!!
> 
> Hev x


If we'd set off two hours ago we could have been nearly nowhere near getting there on time :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

VeeDubDan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Oh what a beautiful morning............ oh what a beautiful day.....................
> ...


Sounds like you need to add Dan's name to the first page 

So thats 4 TTs and an R8... anymore for anymore?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> VeeDubDan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Added 

Still up for a stop-off for bacon-butties?

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds good  Saying that when do Bacon Butties sound bad :roll:

Do you need me to bring anything? Other than my charm, wit oh and the R8?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah, just you and your tart will be fine (and I don't mean Mrs RK07 is a tart!) :roll:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Nah, just you and your tart will be fine (and I don't mean Mrs RK07 is a tart!) :roll:
> 
> Hev x


 :lol:

All three of us will see you shortly :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, just you and your tart will be fine (and I don't mean Mrs RK07 is a tart!) :roll:
> ...


 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Spot the odd bum out...........................










Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Spot the odd bum out...........................
> 
> Hev


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

And a very nice bum it is ( no your bum does not look big) :-* :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks boys! 

Just loading up all the pics - fantastic blast over the hills :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Just loading up all the pics - fantastic blast over the hills :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


Ditto - plus I like my bum too :roll:  :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

A few of the meet to start...

Something not quite right...










All different colours, all different wheels, all V6s...

To be added - reg being removed 

One I made earlier - it twas a cracking start to the day...










Another one of a similiar theme...










The only car I know that stands out more than an R8... Mrs RK07 shows how its done...










A great day, nice to see some V6s playing and most of all thanks to everyone for a great day


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Look...........another TT behind me!









'Pull that car forward! You are ruining the shot!'









Nice to 'nose' you!









Imposter!









Mashmallow anyone?









Who wants to play??? :twisted: 









'The hills are alive, with the sound of power' - was gonna use Dan's suggestion but phope said no!









Another 'bum' shot









Empty, black stuff  









More empty black stuff :twisted: :twisted: 









Brill fun today guys. Good to put a names and faces together too Chris and Claire 

I have to say a HUGE thank you to RK07 for bringing the R8.............good grief, that thing goes like stink.................what are the 2nd hand prices like? 

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

No probs Hev, and again if this is being read, a big thank you to the R8 team for entrusting me with a mighty fine machine.

I am in love [smiley=sweetheart.gif]   

On a serious note the car is just stunning and the more I drive them the more I sincerely mean this. And as for its headturning abilities... As said to Hev, Peter, Dan, Chris and Claire today, I was returning one to a customer yesterday morning and my wife was following me in an A3 behind. She had to do an emergency stop because someone stepped straight out behind the R8 to get a closer look without even looking at the A3 behind :lol: The car is a huge headturner and certainly makes me proud to represent the brand


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you go down to the woods today...


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Last one for me tonight


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Last one for me tonight


   Stunning


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

A great afternoon out!! Some great roads and of course some great bacon butties!!! 

Loving all the photos. Good to see some Mk2s out and about (and that R8 thingy too!) :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

top o' the cairn o' mount ... man it was cold up there ...


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

AR$E. I always forget to check this section of the website, otherwise I would have been there too. Next time.....


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Flyboyben said:


> AR$E. I always forget to check this section of the website, otherwise I would have been there too. Next time.....


Don't worry Ben - we were talking about doing something on a regular basis in the area


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Flyboyben said:
> 
> 
> > AR$E. I always forget to check this section of the website, otherwise I would have been there too. Next time.....
> ...












Pie eating contests would be popular by the looks of this pic! :wink:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

slg said:


> Pie eating contests would be popular by the looks of this pic! :wink:


oi, i resemble that remark :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

chrisabdn said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Pie eating contests would be popular by the looks of this pic! :wink:
> ...


Should that not be 'resent' :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Just shows he has a sense of humour Hev! :-*


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Hev said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


no no, i got it right ... too many marshmallows, and my fat ass is making my new seats sag, ho hum!  :lol:


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Flyboyben said:
> 
> 
> > AR$E. I always forget to check this section of the website, otherwise I would have been there too. Next time.....
> ...


Next time, we could probably end up fillind the Duthie Park car park with TTs, going by the number of them you see gone about the town.


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Your prob right flyboy, there are alot of TT's in Aberdeen, some nice some not! not sure what category mine fits in.... :lol:

i think i have seen about 5-6 people on here that are from aberdeen, maybe there are more but just keep silent!


----------



## Boyner (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's another one! 

No TT yet but the RS4 is doing a grand job in the mean time. :wink:

cheers

Boyner


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Boyner said:


> Here's another one!
> 
> No TT yet but the RS4 is doing a grand job in the mean time. :wink:
> 
> ...


Well OK, maybe we can let you tag along 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

from aberdeen 

:lol:


----------

